# My Sammie Attacked By a Pit Bull Tonight.



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

My Sammie was attacked tonight by another female dog.. As we were taking her to the car at my sons house she was on a leash but a dog off leash came charging at her, Sammie twisted around and her collar came off. They started fighting and the other larger dog penned her on the ground. Her chest was ripped open and she has two bites on her right front leg. She is at the Emergency Vet. She is stabilized and they told us that there are 2 more dogs who are more critical than she is and she will have surgery at about 3am. We will go get her in the morning. They promised us that they will call if anything changes or does not go as expected. My whole family is so upset. This same dog jumped on Sammie about two months ago and bit her close to her eye and ripped a place on her mouth. Again she was off leash and in my sons yard. The pit bull likes people but does not like other dogs. She has jumped on other dogs before. My son and dil are furious. These people who own the dog live across the street from them. They have told their neighbors that they must leash their dog when she is outside in the front. We do have a leash law. I hope they don't run into trouble with their neighbors but I am heartsick about leaving Sammie tonight.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

These people need to be presented with the vet bills. Their homeowners insurance will likely not like the idea that they have a vicious dog living in the household, especially one that's caused incidences before.

The local authorities also need to be called in. If the dog is aggressive with other dogs, who's to say it wouldn't eventually find a kid that got the same reaction as another dog?


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I sure hope you are going to animal control, I'd also give the neighbors the vet bill and if they don't pay it I'd sue them in small claims court.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Peach I am so sorry. I'd slam these people with everything you've got. THEY told other people-get those other people to write it down,sign. Yes, call the athoritys asap. If you need any help or need anything,PM me.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Make the call to animal control and file a report, and file a report with the sheriffs office as well. Today! We had this happen here in morgan county wv, it stated with a dog on dog attack, then the dog killed a donkey, then 2 horses. over a month and a half.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Peach, I'm so very sorry for you and your pup. I know how much it would hurt to see something like that happen to our pup. 

As an aside, that's another reason for carrying at all times. The only time I've come close to firing my pistol for self protection was when I was sitting on my outdoor throne on the farm. Having your pants around your ankles makes maneuvering problematic, so when 2 feral dogs came up behind me, I drew the gun immediately. Fortunately, yelling at them made them slink off. 

If a neighbor's dog came off their property and attacked my pup, their dog would probably be dead. I know there are many fine pit bull pets out there so I don't assume they are all bad, but once one of them go on the attack, it's time for a gun. I have jumped in and separated fighting dogs on a few occasions, but I would not do so with a strange pit bull in the mix. Too much opportunity for me to get seriously hurt.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Please report it.

We had a nasty dog here who kept getting out of his fence. It recently culminated in said dog attacking a smaller, milder mannered dog that couldn't even begin to protect itself. His owner stepped in, and got torn up for his trouble. 

Dogs like that have no business living near others. It was a matter of time with this one, and I'm just glad the other dog lived and it was a grown man who tried to save his dog, not one of the kids who walks their dog around here. 

I hope Sammie has no long lasting effects. I'd probably call up a trainer or three and see about socializing her like mad after this, because sometimes a fight like that makes a dog nervous or aggressive. If you can strike while the iron is hot, as it were, you may not have problems.  OTOH she may be just fine, but you never know.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Report the dog before it kills another dog. It's not going to stop this behavior and the owners obviously do not care enough to restrain it. I also agree make them pay the vet bill. I am guessing your going to be looking at $500 or more. Hope Sammy doesn't have any long term affects, my lab was attacked like this and still doesn't trust other dogs to this day.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hope your Sammie is ok. Report the dog before there is another attack. You or someone else, could be next. Maybe a child.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The owner has called twice. We have everything resolved. It is over except Sammie's recuperation which is not going to be easy. We have her at home now. Thanks to all of you kind people.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

How is she doing?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Not well. She has a big cone on and is very traumatized. I cannot get her to eat or drink even bits of meat or cheese. I wrapped her meds , Rimadyl and Ampicillin in cheese and forced her to swallow them. They are supposed to be taken with food so I am worried about that. They sent 2 stacks of gause pads soaked with Cephahexlon for me wipe incision and puncture wounds with every 6 hours. All of this for 14 days. I have been able to get her to eat a few pieces of chopped ice and that is all. She cries and whines a lot so I know she is in pain. I expect tonight to be hard. She has finally gone to sleep right now.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Not wanting to eat is normal. You might try meat broth, just cook some bones down to soup. This will give her chondroitin, etc., what she needs to start recuperating. I would also get some buffered Vitamin C (in crystal form) for her to help cellular growth and reduce inflammation.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Peach!

That dog needs intervention, and I mean the agressive one!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm very sorry your dog was attacked. You mention the situation has been resolved and I hope that means the owners or law enforcement is going to ensure the dog is out down before it kills a child.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> Not well. She has a big cone on and is very traumatized. I cannot get her to eat or drink even bits of meat or cheese. I wrapped her meds , Rimadyl and Ampicillin in cheese and forced her to swallow them. They are supposed to be taken with food so I am worried about that. They sent 2 stacks of gause pads soaked with Cephahexlon for me wipe incision and puncture wounds with every 6 hours. All of this for 14 days. I have been able to get her to eat a few pieces of chopped ice and that is all. She cries and whines a lot so I know she is in pain. I expect tonight to be hard. She has finally gone to sleep right now.


Peach, I am glad she is asleep. Sleep next to her. She needs you to know that someone she trusts and relys on is there. I did this this with my Sash. The most important thing is that they feel your feelings,that is where they feel saftey, they gain knowlage from the people they understand and so will you. If the Dr. said all is good, stay with Sammie so if that anything changes, you will notice. There is nothing more important in this world,than You and She being able to commnicate with your heart,your sense of what really mattrers. Just be there, she will know and you will need this for the rest of your life, no matter what come up.We all know, they know, I truley belive dogs are earth Angels.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I cannot think of anything benign to say so I wont say anything, prayers sis


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> I cannot think of anything benign to say so I wont say anything, prayers sis


Very eloquently not said, sis!


I bit my tongue also.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I cannot do anything with her. She has drank water once today. It is hard to pry her mouth open now for ice chips. She will not eat anything. I tried to tempt her with vanilla ice cream but she is not interested. Sammie is a very anxious dog anyway. We have come a long way with her in three years but will always have anxiety issues. The E collar is terrifying her. Se has only slept for a few minutes a few times today. She refuses beef broth and even bits of cooked chicken. I willbebeside her all night. Shetakes meds again at 12 midnight. Thank yousomuch forall of your suggestions . I appreciate all of them. This is really hard for me and my husband.
Sammie is the dog on the left of my avatar. The other one is our gran dog, Pluto. He spends every day with us and lots of nights too.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

This brings tears to my eyes. I'm sorry and am praying for her healing, not only on the outside.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Jax-mom said:


> This brings tears to my eyes. I'm sorry and am praying for her healing, not only on the outside.


l

She will get better. We are so lucky that it was her chest instead of her stomach that was ripped. I am wondering about giving her the meds that are supposed to be taken with food at midnight but she has to take them. I appreciate the concern for her.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

gapeach said:


> I cannot do anything with her. She has drank water once today. It is hard to pry her mouth open now for ice chips. She will not eat anything. I tried to tempt her with vanilla ice cream but she is not interested. Sammie is a very anxious dog anyway. We have come a long way with her in three years but will always have anxiety issues. The E collar is terrifying her. Se has only slept for a few minutes a few times today. She refuses beef broth and even bits of cooked chicken. I willbebeside her all night. Shetakes meds again at 12 midnight. Thank yousomuch forall of your suggestions . I appreciate all of them. This is really hard for me and my husband.
> Sammie is the dog on the left of my avatar. The other one is our gran dog, Pluto. He spends every day with us and lots of nights too.


I am so very, very sorry for your dog, as well as your family who has to see her in so much pain and fear now. My heart goes out to you, I have had something very similar happen to my bulldog, and it is horrible for them. 

As much as you can, try taking off the e-collar and then stay beside her to gently stop any licking or scratching. The collar might be causing her more anxiety than it is worth right now. 

Try feeding baby food sticks, purÃ©ed baby food meat, anything and everything to help her gain an appetite back. But if you are only on day one, give her a couple of days to regroup. As long as she gets fluids, she should be ok. It's not the ideal situation, but she is most likely in shock and that will take a couple of days to wear off. 

Please keep us posted...prayers coming.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

aoconnor1 said:


> I am so very, very sorry for your dog, as well as your family who has to see her in so much pain and fear now. My heart goes out to you, I have had something very similar happen to my bulldog, and it is horrible for them.
> As much as you can, try taking off the e-collar and then stay beside her to gently stop any licking or scratching. The collar might be causing her more anxiety than it is worth right now.
> Try feeding baby food sticks, purÃ©ed baby food meat, anything and everything to help her gain an appetite back. But if you are only on day one, give her a couple of days to regroup. As long as she gets fluids, she should be ok. It's not the ideal situation, but she is most likely in shock and that will take a couple of days to wear off.
> Please keep us posted...prayers coming.



Thank you so very much for the support,prayers and suggestions. I had not thought about baby food but will get some tomorrow. I think she is in shock too. Her eyes do not look right and she is not herself at all. Her companion is coming in the morning and I don't know if that is good or bad. He is not a really active dog and sleeps a lot. It maybe good for Sammie for him to be here. If not, I will take him home. He lives close by.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Try to get something in her stomach with the meds. She could get ulcers among other problems with the meds on an empty stomach. If nothing else, maybe force a little bit of yogurt or chicken broth.

Keep track of her temp, respirations, and heart rate. If you think she is shocky, call the ER vet. She may be bleeding internally.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

take the E collar off & replace with a soft rolled towel.
Try some yoghurt ?
what pain relief is she having ?


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

GAPeach, it will take awhile. I would say that if she continues to refuse fluids you might need to let the vet know. It could be that they might have to give her fluids. They also need to know if she continues to not act like what you would expect and if her eyes don't look right. 

On another note, please tell us those people have a plan to deal with the dog so it does not happen again. You don't have to say what their plan is, just tell us they have a plan. And I hope they have offered to pay all the vet bills. It won't make you or your dog feel any better but... Again, you don't have to answer that either since it wasn't even a question. I love my dogs, but if my dog did that it would be fenced in with electric on top and if I could not contain him I would put him to sleep.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you can watch her do take the e collar off. You can get one that is stuffed or blows up that is not so scary. I think a rolled towel would work too, and she would be more comfortable. She has been attacked and the e collar is limiting her sight. That is probably very upsetting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

As the owner of many Pit-shaped dogs in my life, please allow me to apologize for the failures of the aggressive dog's owners... They have failed to socialize and control their animal. 

That is a horrible failure in raising any dog, and compounded by the size and power of this breed. Sadly, this breed seems more attractive to owners who do not seem to understand the potential hazards... 

I hope Sammie gets well soon.

Make her some beef tea or ham tea and see if having the collar off lessens her anxiety?

Hugs from Turbo, Bevo & Charli to Sammie


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

SubQ fluids are easy to administer and your vet may have you do it. It will save her from going back to the vet, which is probably a pretty scary place for her right now (but obviously, if needed, she will live). 

I feel like I should sell the stuff as often a I recommend it, but if you have Rescue Remedy, spray a bit on your hands and rub it into the skin of her ears. It really helps mellow a frightened animal and is a bunch of homeopathic herbs. I use it myself sometimes, and have used it on my tiny cat on road trips.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Where can I get rescue remedy?. 
I took the E collar off last night at 12. She was getting more and more upset. I put her blanket down right beside the bed and rubbed her back til she finally went to sleep. I slept right beside her on the bed. She slept all night. My son did not bring Pluto this morning.ly It is probably for the best. She still will not eat. I will go get some yogurt this morning. I tried the vanilla ice cream again and she won't eat it even if I put it in her mouth.
We did not want the dog owners to pay for Sammie's vet bill. They also talked to my son yesterday. It is all over and will not happen to anyone else.

We have a Kong Inflatable collar. We tried it on Sammie when she had a lick granuloma. She was terrified of it and put a hol in it somehow but I am going to fiix it and try it again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

She might be OK without any collar... See if you really need it?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

She has a round bed beside my DH chair. She could not get in it with the E collar on. This morning she is curled up in her bed beside him. I am going to make some scrambled eggs and grits. I hope she will eat some of them.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Just about any health food type store will have it. Sprouts, Whole Foods, and of course there's amazon. 

Good sleep will probably help her as much as anything else. I can't imagine being ripped up by another of my kind and then trying to recover with a cone on my head.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

kalmara said:


> take the E collar off & replace with a soft rolled towel.
> Try some yoghurt ?
> what pain relief is she having ?


She is taking Rymadyl.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe Sammi will be just fine without the cone or collar,esp.sinse you are there with her.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

she is a compulsive licker but has not tried to lick her incision. She had some other injuries that we did not know about til we picked her up yesterday, another puncture wound on a back leg and a big scrape on the other back leg. If she starts licking them, I will usetherolled up towel. I cannot do much with her right now. She wants to be really close to DH now. She only wants him and he is petting her a lot.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sorry if I missed this previously, but what kind of dog is Sammie? eta - sorry, I have the avatars turned off. I'll look on my phone. Thanks gapeach.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Jax-mom said:


> I'm sorry if I missed this previously, but what kind of dog is Sammie?


You can see her picture on the left side of my avatar. Her DNA says Sharpei,Boxer, and Amstaff. She weighs 53 lbs. She is not stocky or plump at all. She is not a tall dog either. I had to force her meds down. She still turns her head when I try to feed her. She did drink water tho.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

If she was put under anesthesia, she probably has an upset tummy from it. Lots of dogs, as do people, get sick to their stomach after being put under anethesia. That could be one reason she isn't interested in food. Water with a little chicken broth in it is good, but do try to get a little something in her stomach every couple of hours until she gets her appetite back. I have successfully used a mixture of soaked white rice in chicken broth, added a little cooked/crumbled ground beef, and a tiny bit of plain, fat-free yogurt, when one of my dogs has come home from a surgery or other issue that needed them to go under. They seem to like that bland mix more than their regular food for a couple of days, but then they have picked back up eating again and I don't cook for them any longer

Best wishes for her... prayers still coming.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

aoconnor1 said:


> If she was put under anesthesia, she probably has an upset tummy from it. Lots of dogs, as do people, get sick to their stomach after being put under anethesia. That could be one reason she isn't interested in food. Water with a little chicken broth in it is good, but do try to get a little something in her stomach every couple of hours until she gets her appetite back. I have successfully used a mixture of soaked white rice in chicken broth, added a little cooked/crumbled ground beef, and a tiny bit of plain, fat-free yogurt, when one of my dogs has come home from a surgery or other issue that needed them to go under. They seem to like that bland mix more than their regular food for a couple of days, but then they have picked back up eating again and I don't cook for them any longer
> 
> Best wishes for her... prayers still coming.


Thank you so much. With all of this trauma going on I thought of something that happened about 25 years ago. My kids were still home then. We had a nutty white cockatiel named Casper. He was very friendly and stayed outside his cage a lot. He knew how to sing a lot of songs and knew many words. One Sunday afternoon he was out and he got caught in the ceiling fan. We had forgotten that it was on. He was unconscious. We laid him in his cage and he did not move til almost 10 o'clock that night. I knew that he would not live long without nourishment so I put peanut butter on his beak. The first sign of life frm him was a pink tongue licking that peanut butter. He lived many years after that but we always thought that he was brain damaged. He would bite and would sing Pop goes the Weasle Off key til he almost drove everybody nuts. It came to me that Sammie loves peanut butter. She just ate 4 big spoonfuls off my finger! This makes us feel much better about her.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Awww, some good news!Go Sammi!
Peach, when our Sash was sick, we once bought up all the frozen dinners,swedish meatballs for miles arround, it was the only thing she would eat. once she got sick on it,she would move on to something else.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your pup. I'm glad the owners took care of the pit. 
Yay for peanut butter. For liquid you could try chicken or beef broth, or even
pedialyte if necessary. I have had to syringe a little liquid down when I 
had a very sick dog. 
Hope Sammie feels better soon!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

gapeach said:


> Thank you so much. With all of this trauma going on I thought of something that happened about 25 years ago. My kids were still home then. We had a nutty white cockatiel named Casper. He was very friendly and stayed outside his cage a lot. He knew how to sing a lot of songs and knew many words. One Sunday afternoon he was out and he got caught in the ceiling fan. We had forgotten that it was on. He was unconscious. We laid him in his cage and he did not move til almost 10 o'clock that night. I knew that he would not live long without nourishment so I put peanut butter on his beak. The first sign of life frm him was a pink tongue licking that peanut butter. He lived many years after that but we always thought that he was brain damaged. He would bite and would sing Pop goes the Weasle Off key til he almost drove everybody nuts. It came to me that Sammie loves peanut butter. She just ate 4 big spoonfuls off my finger! This makes us feel much better about her.


That is excellent about Sammie eating the peanut butter! It's amazing how people food is so much better to them when they don't feel well than kibble is silly pups.

Poor bird! I had a crazy cockatiel named Nebo that used to sing and talk a lot. His favorite thing to do was mess with my housekeeper while I was away. He would ring 4 times, like the phone, and she ALWAYS ran to answer. But then he would yell beep and start repeating our answering message verbatim, then she knew it was the bird He got her every single time


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read this and a little behind on any helpful advice. I'm so glad she is drinking and willing to eat a little peanut butter!

One trick I've used with sick dogs that won't eat or take in enough fluids is to get an electrolyte (I used Gatoraide, but any sports drink or pediolyte will work) and use a turkey baster to gently put a few tablespoons in the cheek every couple of hours. You can do this with chicken or beef broth too for some nutrient. The extra hydration really helps them to come around and feel better and start to get an appetite. 

Also a lot of dogs love hot dogs, chicken, people food. At this point it doesn't have to be dog food, just get her eating and she will benefit a lot. 

I'm assuming she's on antibiotics too. 

Your poor baby, I know you've already been through a lot with her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

Our dogs love ice cubes, and when they're feeling punky, sometimes that is the trick to get a little water in them...


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

That is good news! Could the dog world survive without peanut butter?  I wonder if you could mix just a little yogurt with it?


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Rimadyl and ampicillin come in liquid form and maybe easier on her tummy if she continues not to want to eat much? Just an idea. 

Poor baby. 

I had a dog attack my wheaten one time, luckily it didn't bite her, altho it was straddling over her and she had exposed her belly to him. The owner came out just in time to pull it off. No apology or concern for us. I never walked my dogs near the side of the park where they lived again. It scared me to death. 

Now I have an even smaller dog and when we walk her, if we even see a big dog in the area, we carry her off. Too many people not taking any responsibility for their dogs... 

I'm sorry your baby is going thru this. I know it is heartbreaking.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry this happened! Sounds like you are making some progress, good idea on the peanut butter. Glad you took off the collar, sounds like it was causing as much trauma as the wounds. Just have to keep a close eye on her. 

Even if you don't need the money, I would still let the other dog owner pay the vet bills. It's their responsibility, and if they have to own up to it, they are a lot less likely to get another inappropriate dog or fail to train/restrain their dogs in the future. Let the consequences be painful for them, let 'em learn something!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We are not rich people but my dh and I agreed that we did not want to get them to pay. I think the bill,$396 was very reasonable for the EV. If it had been 2 or 3 thousand like they have charged some people, we would have considered letting them pay part. My son and wife got charged $800 one night and all their pup had was fluids. My SIL was charged $1800 one night when their Maltese got sick. She did not spend the night either. The tests and xrays are outrageous. Sammie did not have either.
It is so good to have the support here. Sammie will heal. She is certainly traumatized though. My Dh is outside reading and she is curled up on a footstool at his feet. Usually she would be chasing squirrels or lizards. she just looks straight ahead and has not left the cushion since she went outside. I don't think she can reach her incision with her tongue or she may be too sore.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, Peach, it was 1640. dollars just for tests from the awful EV we went to for our Sash, we said no just give her to us as by the time they went round and round with us our Vet would be going to his office. I cannot tell you how awful it was,they delayed giveing her to us ,until she breathed her last breath and came in the waiting room and said her heart stopped.Evil Witch,she even said "how am I going to pay for my education" ,she could care less about my sweet girl.They were just horrible and I looked and looked for Justice , there is none to be found for bad Vets. I truley belive that I have/had PTSD from the death of my Angel, then Sasha, not to mention all the horrible experiances I've had with both dentists and dr.s. It took over 2 years before I could look for a Pup, I can't tell you how my heart hurt, and does as I write this. All I can say, is this woman, worked on Tibbiwassi rd. Red head with percings. I've saved a pic and even looked and read horrible postings from other people that were tourtued by this hack. Yes, I am bitter, the worst fom me was that we could not be with our Loyal girl while she passed.
I am so glad you have agood EV and my hope is that everyone finds one BEFORE they need help for their Best Friends/Angel.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Swan, I remember your horrible experience and all that you and your babies went through. My daughter and SIL went through an experience similar to yours several yrs ago and their dog died too at the emergency vet.
I am so sorry that you were treated so badly.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you tryed the peanut butter mixed with Yorget. My regular vet had me giving Sasha packaged active Y. for her stomach. Now I give each of my 4 dogs some every day(flavored),the older ones contain their meds. They really like it and I give my Pup cottage cheese also for his lunch meal. He dosen't like to eat much, (He is fed Blue Wilderness for puppies) but he never passes up yogie or cottage cheese.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am going to the grocery store today Yesterday I just did not feel like I could leave her. My husband cannot walk if she were to get in trouble. She ate a little bit of cooked chicken with chopped egg, just a few bites this morning. She is drinking water but not moving much, still staring into space or sleeping.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

gapeach said:


> I am going to the grocery store today Yesterday I just did not feel like I could leave her. My husband cannot walk if she were to get in trouble. She ate a little bit of cooked chicken with chopped egg, just a few bites this morning. She is drinking water but not moving much, still staring into space or sleeping.


Wha she is going through is akin to a bad car accident for a human. It will take time for her to feel like getting up and around again, and as long as she is drinking, eating a little, let her rest. She is acting very normal for what she just went through....

Give her a little pat for me.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Vanilla Ensure seems to work for sick dogs that don't want to eat, or even drink, anything. One fourth cup at a time.

Mon


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am going to get her companion, Pluto, on my way home from the grocery and bring him here for a while. If it does not work out, I'll take him back home. He lives closeby.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Sammie is not responding much to Pluto but she did wag her tail when she saw him. He smelled all over her and licked her face. Since then he has laid beside her. She will eat the yogurt and peanut butter but only from my hand. We are going to keep Pluto here. Sammie seems less anxious with him here.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

gapeach said:


> Sammie is not responding much to Pluto but she did wag her tail when she saw him. He smelled all over her and licked her face. Since then he has laid beside her. She will eat the yogurt and peanut butter but only from my hand. We are going to keep Pluto here. Sammie seems less anxious with him here.


I should quit being amazed by it but I can't. There are really good dogs who just know when their pal dog or human need a hug and quiet love. Pluto sounds like one of the good ones.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Pluto is the most even tempered, friendliest dog I have ever known in my life. My son and family adopted him at 7wks old from the Humane Society. He had been dropped over the fence with 2 litter mates tied together with a rope. He stlll has that rope mark. We had lost our GSDs, both families, and had adopted Sammie at 13 mos. Sammie took Pluto just like he was her own puppy and we have taken care of him while they go to work, etc. They are very bonded and he will help Sammie through this.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Sammie is gradually improving. She ate kibble out of her bowl for the first time this morning. Her buddy has been beside her constantly. Some of our family members came to see her last night and she was very glad to see them. Her incision looks pretty good to me. I am a little concerned about a puncture wound. It is red. I put the antibiotic on it every six hrs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

gapeach said:


> Sammie is gradually improving. She ate kibble out of her bowl for the first time this morning. Her buddy has been beside her constantly. Some of our family members came to see her last night and she was very glad to see them. Her incision looks pretty good to me. I am a little concerned about a puncture wound. It is red. I put the antibiotic on it every six hrs.



Has Pluto been cleaning her puncture wound? His abrasive little tongue would do wonders for it...


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Has the vet seen the puncture wound? That is the most concerning problem to me too. I'd call the vet and ask about it being red and if something more should be done for it.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

They saw it and she has several more. They gave me so many gauze pads with the cephalexan solution so that I could clean them often. The biggest one is next to her incision. I know that they would tell me to put the E collar back on. They did not want me to take it off. I keep cleaning it. I have not let Pluto lick her because I am afraid that Sammie will start licking it. She cannot quite get to the incision with her tongue but she might be getting to the puncture wound when I don't see her, She is feeling a lot better.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, that makes me feel better for her. Dog fight wounds are pretty scary. I had my Silky Terriers get into a bad fight one wet night and one of the girls got a puncture wound in her armpit that I didn't find until 2 days later when it got red, swollen and sore, so I didn't get it treated right away. I lost her. We'd gone over the dogs involved very closely, but they have a lot of hair and it was well hidden. I don't blame myself, but I'm doubly careful in those cases now. I didn't want to scare you, but it sounds like it's all been covered. I'm glad she's improving!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Sammie is having what I think are nightmares. She had two last night. She is asleep but shaking and making terrible moaning sounds. I just wake her up each time. 
Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

They do make anxiety meds for dogs. I do not know anything about them.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Our dogs have dreams fairly frequently, and they'll whimper or growl and move their legs. Maybe it's just a normal dream for her.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

She only did those night terrors that one night. She is doing a lot better.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Somehow she managed to get her tongue to the puncture wound hole and it is raw again. I have a rolled up small towel around her neck now. She is off her antibiotics now but I still clean her with the Cephalexin. We get her stitches out next Sunday morning. Sammie seems to tolerate the towel. We just could not put her thru they trauma of the E collar again. I will be so relieved when she is all healed up.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

How is she doing? We just our new little dog spayed and were given the cone which reminded me of Sammie..is she healing up?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for asking Jax-mom

I am taking Sammie back on Sunday morning hopefully to get her stitches out. It does not look that well healed to me and there is still fluid above the incision. 
I had called my regular Vet this week and was advised to take her back to the EV to let them take the stitches unless her incision was red and hot which it is not I will feel much better to let a professional see her wound.

I wish you luck with your pup's incision!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I've had spay jobs that were red and had some oozing for some time after the incision, they healed up fine, so I hope your Sammi is the same. I'm glad you have having her looked at.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, Carol
I have been just like a mother hen about her, It will be 14 days tomorrow since her surgery. We are scheduled by the Emergency Vet to take her back on this coming Sunday morning. Her incision looks better today and yesterday.
She has been so good to let me keep it cleaned and medicated.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

gapeach said:


> Sammie is having what I think are nightmares. She had two last night. She is asleep but shaking and making terrible moaning sounds. I just wake her up each time.
> Thanks again for all the support.


My dog does that every night, has since she was a puppy, and she sleeps in the bed with me, actually I have a hard time getting to sleep if her legs are dashing againsn't me...she has ever howled a time or ten!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I have always had dogs but never had one who did this til Sammie.

I am glad to know it is not so abnormal but unnerving isn't it?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I took Sammie to get her staples removed bright and early this morning. She is not healed on the area of the top four staples but not infected. She has to take antibiotics for another week and keep the rolled up towel around her neck. The vet drew fifty cc of fluid from her chest with a needle. 
She was such a brave and good girl. Those people who run the E Vet were wonderful with her. Sammie was letting them pet and love on her, even the doctor who withdrew the fluid.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh good.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm just glad she's doing alright. After all this time, I feel like I know her.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Carol, thank you. I feel like you hung in there with me when others were telling me that she was a liability to us. She was just scared to death in her earlier life and needed an extended family to love her.

I just pray now that the top of the incision will heal. It is kind of gapped open at the top. I was reading last night that the antibiotics should heal from the inside out. I am still putting the cephalexon on her too.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I just saw this thread. Reading it was like a book where you don't know if it ends well or not. 

Thank goodness it seems to be a happy ending. 

I know that traumatic events take awhile to improve. My poor goats were shaking for two weeks after the dog attack, just gaze into the horizon and shake, and even now won't go into the shed where it happened after 8 months. But, although much less sure about life, they both are pretty much as happy as they were before it happened.

I hope your girl finds her happiness soon. And you recover from your share of the trauma too.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

She certainly turned out to be a great dog. You worked hard on her, so the credit is yours.  

The upper part of her incision will heal up with a bit more time. I'd say she's entirely within normal, given what happened to her, just keep taking care of her as you have been. It does have to heal from the inside out and it takes time. Being open allows for drainage and keeps the healing wound from sealing infection inside under the skin, so you want it open until the inside part heals up. The vet said there is no infection, it just needs to finish healing and is doing a good job of working with her wounds. 

It's sure nice to hear of a good vet that cares and is doing a good job for you and your dog.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

She has been with us 3 years this week.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm glad she is healing,


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I think we will have to take her back again. The incision is draining and seems further apart. I am going to give her a couple of days and see how it looks.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

You might want to get some Vetericyn spray. That stuff is amazing at helping wounds heal.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

gapeach said:


> I think we will have to take her back again. The incision is draining and seems further apart. I am going to give her a couple of days and see how it looks.


Is there any odor associated with the actual drainage, or has the drainage changed color or consistency? If so, you may want to go ahead and take her back to the vet for a quick check up. Either of those issues would warrant a recheck if it were my pup.

You can try Vetricin, it has to be used on the incision frequently, several times a day, to be effective. It won't help the incision if there is something going on inside though, it will only treat topically any issue external.

Poor girl, she has certainly earned a cookie after all she has been through:-(. I know what you are going through, my little English Bulldog was viciously attacked by two of my big dogs, and I tended to wounds on her for weeks after, as well as the emotional issues she had afterwards. The good news is she is fine and she has no problem being the spoiled girl sleeping on the bed with mom now!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

thank you all for your concern and advice. I have really tried to take good care of Sammie since she had the surgery. I never heard of a Seroma til I took her back to the EVet on Sunday. I am stll cleaning her incision several times a day and giving her the antibiotic twice a day. The Vet instructions say to have her back for a recheck on this Sunday or sooner if needed. I am going to stick with the Cephahexon to clean her with. It looks to me like the fluid is still draining out the open part of the incision. I just want her to. Be well again.
no odor from the fluid or incision and still same color.


----------



## Lindym (Mar 11, 2014)

It's been almost 3 weeks since your last post, how is Sammie doing?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I took her back to the ER Vet one more time. The Vet drew more fluid out ofher chest but not nearly as much as the time before. She said that she was good to go, no more antibiotics and regular play again.
I kept the rolled up towel around her neck for another week so that she would not lick and let it heal more. She is fine now. Thanks so much for asking about her.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I just read this post. I am so glad Sammie healed from the attack and the other dog will not be a threat again.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update, very glad to hear she's doing alright!


----------

